# Tesla Stealth Mod



## Soprono (24/4/16)

Excuse the pictures guys, took this while browsing online. Looks awesome. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/16)

Has a better positioned fire button than the Smoant.
My comfort level feels somewhat dubious about an internal lipo pumping out 40Amps.
Is a Teslacigs the same as Tesla? I dont think so, could be a cheap showboating trick.
edit I see it is featured on the tesla website on a pre order.
However the Nano uses a 4400mah batt for 100watts whereas this one is only a 2200mah batt, seems like that will reduce batt life substantially.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

Looks cool, I like that fire button. Looking at the specs it seems to be a regulated mech type setup judging by the red/blue light to indicate battery level being the only information "display".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (26/4/16)

Nice. Based on the Black Oak. I've always liked that design. Might like this for a quick grab and go.


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Yeah that does look really nice, rubberised finish too. Thanks for sharing the find @Soprono !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shannon Els (20/6/16)

Its smaller than the "PICO" which is nice!!!


----------



## loonatzain (20/6/16)

It's an awesome had the honour to try it


----------



## loonatzain (20/6/16)

Sorry for the spelling mistakes , it's an awesome mod had the honour of trying it already 


loonatzain said:


> It's an awesome had the honour to try it[


----------



## Shannon Els (20/6/16)

loonatzain said:


> It's an awesome had the honour to try it


NICE!!!!


----------



## Zaher619 (6/7/16)

Good evening guys, is this kit available locally yet?


----------



## Chezzig (11/7/16)

Love the look of this little guy


----------



## PsiSan (11/7/16)

Wow that is crazy cool


----------



## Pixstar (11/7/16)

There's a new Stealth Mini, even smaller, but unfortunately is limited to 16mm tanks.


----------



## Chezzig (11/7/16)

The Ecigstore has 

http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/new-arrivals/tesla-stealth-kit-with-shadow-atomizer-detail


----------



## Zaher619 (11/7/16)

Mmm, will wait for a retailer in Cape Town to stock these.


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> The Ecigstore has
> 
> http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/new-arrivals/tesla-stealth-kit-with-shadow-atomizer-detail


Is it VW and tc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> The Ecigstore has
> 
> http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/new-arrivals/tesla-stealth-kit-with-shadow-atomizer-detail


R1250 comes complete tank battery etc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (12/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> R1250 comes complete tank battery etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 not really sure, The colour was blue and black.. not my colour so didn't read much further.


----------



## Zaher619 (12/7/16)

It's not VW or TC. It has a built in battery and comes with the tank. Works basically like an ego 1/ twisp, only smaller in size but better.


----------



## MR_F (13/7/16)

and by having the internal battery means you can only charge via USB ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (13/7/16)

MR_F said:


> and by having the internal battery means you can only charge via USB ?


Yep


----------



## MR_F (13/7/16)

Ok then not a fan of USB charging 
Mod looks awesome though


----------

